

HTML Canvas in the terminal - lennoff
https://github.com/madbence/node-drawille-canvas

======
ninjin
Absolutely wonderful idea, I hope the author had a lot of fun hacking on this.

On a slightly related note, if you have not been exposed to the BB demo using
aalib, do not miss out on this gem from the late 90s (if you are on a Linux
distribution you can most likely install it using your package manager, e.g.
`apt-get install bb`).

[http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/bb/](http://aa-project.sourceforge.net/bb/)

~~~
bnegreve
With aalib, you can even render videos on the terminal. E.g. on Linux:

    
    
        mplayer -vo aa video.mpg
    

Will use aalib to render video.mpg inside the current terminal/console. The
quality is not great though:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5JLjfCi0mw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5JLjfCi0mw)
(Here with Vlc.)

~~~
cben
Use -vo caca for color output via libcaca:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3iEHo6rI8#t=25](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ur3iEHo6rI8#t=25)

------
seanewest
TJ Holowaychuk made something like this a few years ago:

[https://github.com/visionmedia/term-
canvas](https://github.com/visionmedia/term-canvas)

------
michaelmior
This is very cool. It would be interesting to use this as part of an
abstraction layer for HTML5 Canvas games so they could run in the terminal as
well as the browser.

------
thomasahle
Would such a thing allow the creation of a complete terminal fronted for
webkit or so? I would love to be able to do all my browsing from the terminal.

~~~
jimktrains2
Even if it could the quality of images would be abysmal, if even useful.

There are options for browsing in the terminal such as lynx, links, and w3m,
obviously they don't have graphics support.

~~~
Sir_Cmpwn
It's possible to view images in certain terminals, with w3m.

[https://mediacru.sh/rML4x537Mf0o](https://mediacru.sh/rML4x537Mf0o)

Screenshot is xterm. Also supposedly works with urxvt, but I can't get it to
work correctly.

~~~
jimktrains2
w3m has always opened images in an external program for me. I'll have to check
out how to do this! :)

